# Rolling a fatty technique . which do you prefer ?



## Kamphiker (Nov 11, 2018)

I've always rolled out my sausage/ground meat into a baggie, Do a basket weave of bacon on wax paper.
My next step is to flip the rolled out sausage onto the bacon basket weave.
I then proceed to add my fillings at the lower edge of the bacon weave & sausage.   I then roll it up all at once.

I've seen others do the bacon (weather a basket weave OR individual strips) after rolling the Sausage and some place the filling in the center of the rolled out sausage before rolling.

Any advantages of one over another ?


----------



## radioguy (Nov 11, 2018)

I roll the main one first, seal it well.  Wrap in saran wrap then into freezer.  I  do my weave on parchment again keeping it cold near frozen.  Keep it cold thats my advice.

RG


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2018)

Here's my process for making a fatty. Which was learned from this site. Hope it helps, and sorry about it's length but it does cover start to finish. 

How to make a fatty:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/ 

The bacon weave:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/

The smoking of a fatty:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-the-finally-smoked-it.275865/

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 11, 2018)

Plenty of ways to do this and try and error will make your choice as to which one works best for you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 11, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Plenty of ways to do this and try and error will make your choice as to which one works best for you.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the like peachey

Warren


----------



## pipedobber (Nov 11, 2018)

I read the posts by gmc. I tried to follow them as best I could. All I can say, it needs to be as cold as possible to make it easier to roll and stay together.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2018)

Gotta say I haven't tried the first one..  But I like the concept... get it all done the first time around... I may have to try that ... 

Also let me ask...  who try's to get the pinwheel effect when sliced ...  And who just likes it rolled once (meaning one end to the other and seal ??


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 11, 2018)

Use to make these all the time with venison/pork, has been a long time. Sauteed mushrooms, onions, green-red-yellow peppers, 3 pepper cheese. Breakfast fatties with scrambled eggs, mushroom, onions. Have always just use single slices to wrap. I'll have to try the weave to help keep from blowouts ( to much stuff). Thanks for the tutorial...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 12, 2018)

pipedobber said:


> I read the posts by gmc. I tried to follow them as best I could. All I can say, it needs to be as cold as possible to make it easier to roll and stay together.



Very true. Keeping the meat cold helps with rolling.



JckDanls 07 said:


> Gotta say I haven't tried the first one..  But I like the concept... get it all done the first time around... I may have to try that ...
> 
> Also let me ask...  who try's to get the pinwheel effect when sliced ...  And who just likes it rolled once (meaning one end to the other and seal ??



The amount of stuffing you put in the fatty effects how tightly it can be rolled. Me I prefer the pinwheel look.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm not real picky. As long as it makes meatorpedo, and my basket weave makes the trip, I'm happy.
Mine have pinwheeled and tasted great.
I'm hoping to make one with home made bacon real soon. ;)
If it ever gets done curing.... (I've found something more painful than shipping... bacon curing.) o_O


----------

